# E/M Bell-Curve



## lschaum (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone have information on how to conduct a collection of data to create a bell-curve comparison with local same specialty physicians?


----------



## efrohna (Dec 17, 2008)

Ischaum,
The MGMA (Medical Group Management Association) publishes books titled, "Coding Profile Book."  There is one for Primary Care and another one for other Medical Specialties.

I use these books all the time for stats.  They provide a wealth of information which include the most used E/M codes, CPT codes, ICD-9 codes and a number of other items for each specialty.  

The only drawback is these books are quite expensive and they are not as current.  Usually they are 2 years behind because of the collection of the stats.  Hope this helps?


----------



## j.berkshire (Dec 18, 2008)

In the past, I've gone directly to CMS's site (http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MedicareFeeforSvcPartsAB/Downloads/EMSpecialty06.pdf?agree=yes&next=Accept) to calculate the E&M bell curve by specialty.  The most recent year in the files is 2006.  Decision Health offers a book/CD with codes already calculated, but you can do the calculations on your own. Then you run your practice report by code and make the comparisons.  It's a nice snapshot of utilization with comparison.


----------



## okiesawyers (Dec 18, 2008)

I had heard in the past that Medicare will provide an office with a Provider Comparison report.  I think there was a fee involved.


----------



## lschaum (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks to all who responded.  This was very helpful


----------



## SusanRowe (Oct 2, 2009)

Jenny,
How do I do the calculation from the cms website you sited.  I found the specialty codes, but how do I get the percentage?

Thanks
Susan Rowe, CPC


----------

